Ask HN: Are you happy with your current compensation? why or why not? - novice1234
======
superflit
No, I am Not.

Well, I do like my team and my work but not happy with my compensation.

I am a DevOps + python programmer working with three stacks: .Net + Windows
structure on AWS, Java + ansible + terraform in GCP, and AWS hosting.

The amount of effort to keep the full context on all these stacks (different
clients) and how to keep all running without any interruption does take a lot
of effort.

I am on a very low end in compensation. And looking for a job is very hard.
Once I put on my Linkedin, I was looking I am being spammed heavily.

I do work on two weekends/month and mostly all the time. My current job is
remote, and I like it because I can get my kids from school at 14:30. So in my
"lunch" time, I am picking them up.

If someone offers me the "average," I will be very tempted. If someone offers
me above average and a good environment, I will __marry __the company.

I don't consider myself smart or genius, but I can't get a problem out of my
head until it is solved or fixed.

------
inertiatic
I recently changed jobs to increase my compensation, but I'm not entirely
satisfied with the total package (compensation + work itself + people
surrounding it).

I generally don't consider myself great at anything, but people around me seem
to value my skills and it appears I could be compensated even better, which is
the main driving force behind those feelings.

It's still worth it for me however because I can go fully remote on this job
and the freedom is very, well, freeing. From my experience, getting a remote
job with great compensation solving interesting problems is probably not going
to happen for me unless I grind hard searching and interviewing for months on
end.

------
catacombs
No, because I can always be making more money.

------
mc3
Yes and no. It's a good salary for my area compared to other people doing the
same job, but OTOH it's not enough to pay for raising a family as a sole
breadwinner. US tech salaries seem to be able to get to much higher levels,
with cities that are cheaper to live in too.

------
benzini
Absolutely. My boss is totally supportive of my need for working an ever
changing 8hr work window, separated medical and annual leave, great benefits,
and a salary that I feel is superior for someone of my caliber.

I am fortunate as far as my employment is concerned.

------
askafriend
While my compensation is very high and I live very comfortably, I want to get
to financial freedom as soon as possible so it could always be higher.

$5-10M in assets should roughly do it.

------
diehunde
I am but I love cities and I would like to live in the hearth of a world class
city and sadly the salary is not enough for that.

